# Fuel pump selection



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

Hey guys,

my fuel pump is pissing fuel all over my driveway, street, parking spot at work...you get the picture. I want to replace it, but i'm wondering if I should upgrade to a higher capacity unit since I replaced the original rochester 2 bbl with a 750 cfm holley 4 bbl. If so, what should I be chasing? Only thing I noticed online is that the compatible holley unit doesn't agree with ethanol.

So, step one...what's the OEM/AEM replacement part? Seems harder to track down than I'd originally thought.

Step two...if going AEM, i'm open to suggestions.

1...2...3... GO!!


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Here OP - RobbMc Performance Products - Pontiac 550HP Fuel Pump

And please don't drive around with a leaking fuel pump, you are just asking for disaster! :erm:


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

+1 on the RobbMc pump. There are none better, and their support is fantastic. I'm running their big (up to 1100 hp) on my car which is WAY more capacity than I'll ever need, but I wanted to buy just one quality pump, one time, and have it last me forever no matter what I eventually do to this car.

Another advantage of the RobbMc pumps is that they're easily rebuildable by yourself. You can get all the replacement parts you need from RobbMc.

I'm running their whole fuel system: cartridge filters (2), pump, and regulator (as well as their mini-starter). Love 'em.

Bear


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanks guys. So that's the upgrade option. are all the autozone options crap?


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

So this is the current pump, 3 line with the return plugged off. Any harm in using a two line?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Nope. Three line is better if you have a fuel return circuit. If you do, you should use it and get a three line pump, or run a two line pump with a 3 line filter. You can get decent pumps from NAPA or any other REAL parts store. I wouldn't buy anything but oil from Autozone, and even then, as a last resort. Hate the place. I've run Carter and AC fuel pumps on mine forever....the AC pump on my '67 has been on there the last 25 years/80,000 miles or so...if I remember correctly. The same with my '65. No issues and work perfectly....for about $30.


----------



## soaker (Feb 24, 2015)

I'm finding that the Carter M6907 fuel pump for the Pontiac V8 is not available anymore. I had one on back order at Summit for several weeks before they informed me that they wouldn't be able to fill the order. Will probably order a RobbMc instead. Really liked the Carter I've been using since '97. Anyone know if rebuild kits are available for the Carter?


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

soaker said:


> I'm finding that the Carter M6907 fuel pump for the Pontiac V8 is not available anymore. I had one on back order at Summit for several weeks before they informed me that they wouldn't be able to fill the order. Will probably order a RobbMc instead. Really liked the Carter I've been using since '97. Anyone know if rebuild kits are available for the Carter?


didn't federal mogul aquire carter fuel pumps? I bought a M4566 carter fuel pump in 2010 @ the local auto parts store for my '65. I think it came in a federal mogul box.


----------

